# Corsair P128 CMFSSD-128GBG2D 2.5" 128GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Corsair P128 CMFSSD-128GBG2D 2.5" 128GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

I am considering upgrading my HP HDX18t laptop hard drives to a pair of the above Corsair Solid State drives. Pricing at $375 each at Newegg... actually a bit cheaper $360 at ZipZoomfly.

Anyone using SSD drives at the moment and/or have any advice for a country ******* hillbilly about to pull the trigger on upgrading?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not up on these drives at all, but I would look into how many times they can be written to. The fact that flash memory has finite writability makes me wonder; but on the other hand, these drives could use a whole different type of memory.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I have an SSD and it is amazing what a performance difference it makes in some circumstances. Primarily application launching. Apps on the SSD launch almost immediately.

It has been a few months since I did my research but as of then most people were recommending getting drives based on the Indilinx controllers instead of the Samsung controllers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! What an upgrade!

These SSD drives and 8GB of RAM on Windows 7... :gulp:

35 seconds to be online at the Shack.

35 seconds to restart my laptop.

7 seconds for shutdown.

1 second to open nearly any app on my laptop.

Life is different now... how did I ever live with these upgrades? :rolleyesno:

First it was Martin Logans... now SSD drives... QUIT spoiling me technology!


----------

